# New Interview with Melvin Lardy - 01/11/10 about the new season.



## pjandfriends (Jan 11, 2010)

Melvin Lardy was on the air again today with Pj and Friends Radio Show. 
We discussed the Premier of season 3 of the AX Men on the History Channel.

You can listen to the Monday 01/11/10 interview here: 

Melvin will be on the air with us each Monday 2pm eastern, 11am pacific following a new episode of the Ax Men. 
If you would like to talk to Melvin you can listen live at www.pjandfriends.com click on the listen live icon. 
You can call the show at 386.523.1880.

Pj and Friends is on the air every Mon, Weds and Friday from 1pm - 2:30pm eastern.


----------

